# A fixer upper



## Storm99 (Oct 6, 2018)

Job we finished yesterday lots of years of smoking.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

When we were doing our last one of those, I vowed we would never do another. We haven’t.


----------



## Storm99 (Oct 6, 2018)

Ya it's been a lot of years since I did one like this. It was for a friend it was his mother's house she went to a home. He needed to get it painted before it goes up for sale.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I wonder if years from now faux finishers will be asked to recreate the "20th century nicotine finish"? Sounds ridiculous, but I guarantee nobody in the 1970's ever thought distressed finishes would become a thing.:biggrin:


----------



## Storm99 (Oct 6, 2018)

I never thought of that I hope not. But if you're looking for a dirty gloomy look nicotine faux would be the way to go.


----------

